# What is this?



## Charlitwood (Sep 30, 2017)

I purchased a "new" saw today and the original owner gave me tons of extra goodies, including this… He had no idea what it was for or how to use it…. Neither do i, so what the heck is it?


----------



## michelletwo (Feb 22, 2010)

it is used t o make tenons on a tablesaw


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

+ 1 it is a tinning jig


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

> + 1 it is a tinning jig
> 
> - RRBOU


Yes! It covers your wood pieces with thin layer of tin (sorry, could not resist)


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

woops


----------



## RRBOU (Feb 15, 2012)

*E I* Who cares.


----------



## Charlitwood (Sep 30, 2017)

Awesome thanks! Definitely need to learn how to use this!


----------



## jonah (May 15, 2009)

Its function is to hold work pieces vertically and move them back and forth across the blade to make the cheek cuts in tenons. It allows you to make very precise tenons without a dado stack.

It's going to require some TLC to get it back to working order, given all that rust.


----------



## Charlitwood (Sep 30, 2017)

Thanks! I just watched a few videos. This whole new saw has taken a lot of tlc to get to a working order. The original owners son sprayed latex paint all over it accidently, from overspray. He was leaning doors up against it and spraying them!!! Spent about 4 hours scrubbing last night… I got the table top, fence and rail cleaned off.


----------



## abie (Jan 28, 2008)

It's a tennon jig.
Delta makes one


----------



## tomsteve (Jan 23, 2015)

its junk but can be donated to the TOM foundation- a non profit organization helping people in my shop named "tom" further their woodworking skills.


----------



## pontic (Sep 25, 2016)

Mine collects dust too.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

As stated, it's a jig for making tenons. As with any Vintage or "previously owned" equipment, it may take "some" TLC to get it back in working order, but it is usually well worth the effort. Once you start working with this jig and get used to it, you will probably really enjoy using it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

I can remember watching Norm use one ….and I said…..... I GOTTA HAVE THAT …..... now it just sits there on a shelf looking all pretty and dusty ….... :<))


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I have a similar one made by, branded by, Delta.
Mine doesn't collect dust as I use it occasionally, but then how often to I need to make a tenon?
However, when you do need to make a tenon, this is just as quick as doing it the hard way!

If you type "Jet tenoning jig manual" you can get a PDF of the operating manual.


----------

